

Kn0thing on Facebook - chernevik
http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000091110&play=1

======
chernevik
FYI, this was erratic when played on Chrome / Linux. Just fine on Chrome /
OSX.

His linkage of privacy concerns to potential business problems is really well
done.

